# Hello, I'm sort of new *



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi there!   

Actually I'm not Mrs E, I just wanted to say "Hello I'm new"  

I am new!  Erm, I have a lovely DS who is 4 and half.  He was conceived naturally, I fell PG naturally in 2005 but m/c at five weeks.  Have been diagnosed with 'unexplained secondary infertility'....Have had three courses of Clomid all BFN and one IUI (April 2007) also BFN. 

I have had reflexology in the past...have now moved onto acupuncture which seems to be going OK.  Acupuncturist has told me I am blood deficient (not necessarily anaemic).

I am also a SAHM, DS is going to be full time at School in September so to all those people who keep asking me when I'm going back to work I'm not.....I shall be taking up gin and ****!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*A great big Hi there and hello Lola *

*Welcome to FF! *

*I'm Vicki as you know, one of the chat moderators on here. I'm glad that you've found the thread 
*

*You've found a wonderful site for advice, support, friendship and fun that will help you through the rollercoaster of treatment*

*Here are a couple of links which will be of help/interest to you*

*WELSH LOCATIONS BOARD-Find your clinic/area here*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=260.0

*SECONDARY INFERTILITY Which you've already found...Well Done!  
*

*UNEXPLAINED BOARD*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0

*PARENTS BOARD...(Talk to other parents here)*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=214.0

*Also we have a great chatroom on FF. Friday nights are NEWBIE NIGHTS where Either Dizzi Squirrel, Miss TC, Kamac80 or I will be there to help you navigate the boards and the chatroom. The chatroom may seem daunting at first but before you know it you'll be a real pro and you'll make new friends too!  If you can't make newbie night chat you can send either of us a personal message and we can meet you in there at a pre-arranged convenient time to guide you through. Also look out for any themed chats that you may be interested in on a daily basis. You will see themed chats on the index page*

*Sending you love, luck and positivity *


*Vicki x*


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Gin and ****?? Fabulous!!!  Welcome!!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

welcome to ff hun you will find all the help info and support you will ever need coming on her were all lovely ladies
lea-Anne x


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome  

Have to disappear and cook tea, posted this at a silly time really.... back later


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Welcome to ff

looks like you have a fab sense of humour so will fit in well...unless you weren't joking about the gin and ****   oops!!

anyway...wishing you lots of luck with ttc

Sarah
xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi and welcome to FF!!

I hope that all your dreams come true, this website is a great support!!

Love Liz x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Lola, welcome to Fertiliy Friends. 

Vicki has left you some great links so do take some time to check them out.

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi lola and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hiya

welcome to us x hope you find all the support you need im sure you will this is a great find xx

gin and **** you go girlfriend xxx


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi, I originally joined a while back - I think it might have been May or so, didn't realise it was so long.  So a bit of a re-introduction really as hoping to go for IVF or IUI soon


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Lola,

Just wanted to say  back to fertility friends 

 with everything!

Strawberries xx


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

+*+*+*+*+*+*+Just popping in to say Thank you and to  sprinkle a little baby dust +*+*+*+*+*+*+*


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, hello and welcome to FF   Good luck too, hope your treatment is a huge success xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello again Lola. Wlcome back to FF. 

I have dug up your old intro thread and merged the two. 
The links Vicki has posted before are still relevant and here's a few more you might want to look at:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*IUI ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck on your journey. 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome back to FF  Lola 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------

